# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #250 When to change the Conversation.

## Admin

Aphorism #250 When to change the Conversation.

When they talk scandal. With some all goes contrariwise: their No is Yes, and their Yes No. If they speak ill of a thing it is the highest praise. For what they want for them-selves they depreciate to others. To praise a thing is not always to speak well of it, for some, to avoid praising what's good, praise what's bad, and nothing is good for him for whom nothing is bad.

More...

----------

